# The Legend of Zelda: Kamigami no Triforce 2 - A Link To The Past 2?



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2013)

Nintendo just announced that it is developing a new Zelda game for the 3DS set in the same world as A Link To The Past!

The game will feature a new storyline, new puzzles, and new dungeons. Link will also have the ability to turn into a drawing on the wall to make his way around corners.

*The game will be out this holiday season in the West, and it will be out in early 2014 for Japan.*


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

YEAH! This is just what I wanted
an old school ZELDA!!!!  (and the sequel to the best game ever made)


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 17, 2013)

Hell. YES.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 17, 2013)

Will preorder once avaliable.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2013)

but does it have shitty forced touch screen controls?


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2013)

guys my pipi just become wet and sticky icky. why was this?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2013)

My pants are exploding and will continue to do so for as long as it's not bad touch controls.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah those forced touch controls need to stop, touch controls are only good for Senran Kagura.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> My pants are exploding and will continue to do so for as long as it's not bad touch controls.


well... the game is rendered in the wider top screen of the 3DS. I guess that means NO touch controls


----------



## Geren (Apr 17, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> but does it have shitty forced touch screen controls?


 
If you look at screenshots, there's a "A Exit" "A Throw" that implies the use of the A button. As far as I remember, you didn't use the A button in the ds games, right?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2013)

And on this day, the whole of GBAtemp collectively blew their load and evacuated their bowels. And lo, the Lord did look down and ask upon His subjects, "Jeez, did anyone bring some power towels or something?"

But there were no paper towels, and the masses celebrated and frolicked in their filth. And the Lord doth declareth, "Dudes, totally gross. Seriously, it's just Zelda."

Amen.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally the return of link to the past style.  Hope they release the first link to the past for the 3ds virtual console along with earthbound.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Dudes, totally gross. Seriously, it's just Zelda."


This. 

Though I am glad they're doing a sequel to ALTTP, it was one of my favorite Zelda games and I may try this out whenever I get around to buying a 3DS.


----------



## lukinoz (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks great but why is a life gauge on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 17, 2013)

here's a nicer picture

feel free to use in the first post


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> but does it have shitty forced touch screen controls?


 
Oh HELL no!


----------



## Wintrale (Apr 17, 2013)

lukinoz said:


> It looks great but why is a life gauge on the bottom of the screen?


 
The whole game seems built around imitating the style of the first A Link to the Past. I wouldn't be surprised if the game had very limited use of the bottom screen beyond your inventory.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully they will move the life bar to the bottom screen.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh yes! Is it weird if I got an erection from reading this news?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 17, 2013)

If this has forced touch screen controlls, I'll quit Nintendo.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

Get the 3D trailer from the eshop, it features even more footage!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 17, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Oh yes! Is it weird if I got an erection from reading this news?


 Don't worry, you were not the only one


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 17, 2013)

The porn industry probably isn't too happy about Link to the past 2.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Check on the 3D trailer on the E-shop. This game looks so damn good and made for 3D. I'm happy for lttp style game.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks alright, but it's more of the same :S Maybe I'm getting too old for Zelda.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 17, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> It looks alright, but it's more of the same :S Maybe I'm getting too old for Zelda.


You never get too old for Zelda


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 17, 2013)

Seems like a perfect fit for them to re-release the original story, dungeons and puzzles as dlc. Considering Lugi u, why the f*** not?!


----------



## Chary (Apr 17, 2013)

In the _west_ holiday season, and in Japan in 2014? Wut? How is the US getting something like this earlier than Japan? Oh well, still excited.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> In the _west_ holiday season, and in Japan in 2014? Wut? How is the US getting something like this earlier than Japan? Oh well, still excited.


 
Mid-late November for NA and Mid-late January for JPN? That's my guess.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

This is gonna feel so nice playing on my Zelda edition 3DS :3


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Chary said:


> In the _west_ holiday season, and in Japan in 2014? Wut? How is the US getting something like this earlier than Japan? Oh well, still excited.


Because Zelda sells more in the west, while in Japan it has been underperforming.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Oh yes! Is it weird if I got an erection from reading this news?


nope.


----------



## bowser (Apr 17, 2013)

Right after today's Nintendo Direct, the company that makes Viagra has announced that it is shutting down.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm wondering if the upcoming release of this game will convince ninty to release some SNES VC on eshop. That way people can play a link to the past before they pick up this game ^.^


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 17, 2013)

His hair isn't even pink. how should I get that alttp feeling like that?


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 17, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Check on the 3D trailer on the E-shop. This game looks so damn good and made for 3D. I'm happy for lttp style game.


The pop out effects are quite cool!


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't believe people cry about phantom hourglass touch controls.  They were absolutely fine compared to any other top-down zelda.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 17, 2013)

Graphically I don't approve too much. But it looks tons of fun!  The walking at walls gimmick looks pretty damn fun aswell


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

now we never know how a true 3D zelda game would look like for 3DS, they probs end it with MM remake.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeez y'all act like they'll never make another Zelda game after this. 
Enjoy the fact there's a new one and remember the 3DS is not dying like next year, it's got a ways to go. I'm sure we will see a full on 3D Zelda somewhere down the road, be satisfied with what you got for now little greedies -.-


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 17, 2013)

heartgold said:


> now we never know how a true 3D zelda game would look like for 3DS, they probs end it with MM remake.




Considering how long it's been since a traditional style Zelda, I'm okay with this. (assuming it's not PH/ST style controls, though)


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 17, 2013)

I loved the trailer, release day purchase for me.

The 3DS has got some great games lined up for release, i'll start with Fire Emblem, roll on Friday.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

This isn't the big 'ol LoZ I was expecting as their first original LoZ release for the 3DS, but it does look pretty fun. I'll make it a point to pre-order this one sometime in the fall, once I know more about it. I'm just hoping it's slightly easier than it's predecessor. I never did have enough skill to finish that game, which is a shame, since I did make it to the final dungeon.


----------



## MushGuy (Apr 17, 2013)

A new non-Toon Link game for our handheld? Thank you Nintendo!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> This isn't the big 'ol LoZ I was expecting as their first original LoZ release for the 3DS, but it does look pretty fun. I'll make it a point to pre-order this one sometime in the fall, once I know more about it. I'm just hoping it's slightly easier than it's predecessor. I never did have enough skill to finish that game, which is a shame, since I did make it to the final dungeon.


 
No. The Zelda games have been waaay too easy as of late. Give us challenge.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

heartgold said:


> now we never know how a true 3D zelda game would look like for 3DS, they probs end it with MM remake.


we had enough 3D Zeldas for now
it's time to go back to basics


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 17, 2013)

heartgold said:


> now we never know how a true 3D zelda game would look like for 3DS, they probs end it with MM remake.


I thought fans actually wanted a top down 3DS zelda, I myself wanted something fresh and this is exactly that


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> we had enough 3D Zeldas for now
> it's time to go back to basics


Well, technically it's still 3d.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2013)

Brix were shat.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Well, technically it's still 3d.


yeah, you're right... but you get what I mean
next time we need a 100% sprite based game


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No. The Zelda games have been waaay too easy as of late. Give us challenge.


I wouldn't call Skyward Sword easy, nor would I say that Majora's Mask wasn't challenging. Wind Waker took some skill and patience, especially when collecting the Triforce shards. Twilight Princess was overall just not all that easy in a number of ways (those dungeons could really kick your ass). Really, I'd say Ocarina of Time is the only one that a person could easily say was way too easy, and even then, the fun factor more than makes up for that, as well as the inclusion of Master Quest in a couple of the releases of it. Not counting the stupid DS Zelda games, few of the games have been void of challenge since the SNES days.

The difficulty is certainly far from nonexistent; it just isn't classically difficult to make up for limited content. Imagine if A Link to the Past was only half as difficult: that would have boiled down to maybe a five hour adventure if you took your time. The difficulty, although not Nintendo Hard, was in place to extend gameplay. That simply isn't a necessity anymore. That isn't to say that a purposefully difficult game won't still do well in the market (see: Demon's Souls and Dark Souls), but when you can already plug in a decently long, fulfilling adventure without an extra 10 hours of redoing shit because you're dying every 65 steps, there's no longer a need to push difficulty. Hell, even Demon's Souls makes it clear that difficulty is to extend the life of the game. Ever played Demon's Souls and gotten fairly good with the character you're using? If you have an easy (as compared to the first play through and other +'s) New Game +, it takes maybe five, six hours tops to get through it.

There really isn't a need for very difficult with not very much content anymore. You may satisfy the nostalgia of some, but a game that is playable without being too easy will pull in far more people.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No. The Zelda games have been waaay too easy as of late. Give us challenge.


To be clear, I agree with the no and Give us a challenge. Not the "waaay too easy" part.



Nathan Drake said:


> Big rant on hard difficultly.


Then I rather Nintendo give us options or some kind of original then new+ for people who think hard difficultly isn't needed if there enough content.

Other words, I want games with "very difficult" and a lot of content.


edit: Yeah, I said I wasn't going continue, but I felt the need to elaborate.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Then I rather Nintendo give us options or some kind of new+ for people who think hard difficultly isn't needed.


I'd like to say I missed your unintelligent posts the past few months I wasn't here. But. Uh. No. Reread my post and please make it a point to actually comprehend the words you're reading.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'd like to say I missed your unintelligent posts the past few months I wasn't here. But. Uh. No. Reread my post and please make it a point to actually comprehend the words you're reading.


So, you are going insult me for no reason and then expect me to continue the conversation? Yeah, no.


All you had to do is explain what I missed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So, you are going insult me for no reason and then expect me to continue the conversation? Yeah, no.
> 
> 
> All you had to do is explain what I missed.


That's like, how I do things though. Don't tell me you forgot? D:

I was simply saying that with the capacity to make games much longer than those from the NES/SNES era, making a very difficult game is no longer necessary. Most modern games are entirely out of touch with the idea of that kind of difficulty anymore. When you can already craft a 20 - 25 hour adventure without killing the player often, there's isn't a need for things like that to extend what would otherwise be a short adventure in the days of retro gaming. Just imagine if A Link to the Past was easier: it would have been very short. Even dying as often as I did, I only clocked maybe 10 hours before hitting the end game, and that was with having to replay about two hours that I can recall, as well as counting losses of five minutes here, or 10 minutes there for a total of maybe four hours of dying and replaying.

Honestly, making a game that difficult anymore would murder sales. It isn't the Zelda people know anymore, and it isn't the Zelda Nintendo is trying to push these days.


----------



## Alexrose (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it just me or does that wall travelling item look overpowered as shit? Think back to any zelda dungeon and think what it would've been like with that. You could do the water temple in 10 minutes.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> Is it just me or does that wall travelling item look overpowered as shit? Think back to any zelda dungeon and think what it would've been like with that. You could do the water temple in 10 minutes.


I'd like to assume that they will have preventions and limits to it. 
For example, I notice in the video the magic meter looks a little depleted when he's in that mode. For all we know, it could only be in power for like 5 seconds. 
Not to mention the fact that this game seems to be about progressing upwards/downwards. The levels of the floors probably can't be accessed simply by going paper. In fact, looking at those moments, it doesn't look like he'd be able to travel upwards when in that form. 
Trust me, it's Zelda. They won't make it THAT easy to complete a dungeon


----------



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/a-direct-comparison-of-the-new-3ds-zelda-and-link-to-th-475112741


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished watching the 3D Trailer. I have to admit. If the game ends up being like that, the 3D effect is really really nice. It actually seems like the bones and link are popping off the screen when they fly or jump.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 17, 2013)

I always wanted paper Zelda, not quite what I was expecting it to be. (not bashing it)
My wallet is SO empty for the next 2 years...


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad I finally picked up a job. My paychecks are literally going into these new games XD


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 17, 2013)

eShop Trailer in HD 3D!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 17, 2013)

I might get this.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have preferred a full 3D Zelda game more like the home console counterparts, but this is nice too.
I just wish they would have done more with the graphics. The 3DS is capable of so much more, as evident by other games.

Overall I'm pretty damn happy about this Nintendo Direct. We got several new announcements that I'm looking forward to: Yoshi's Island 3DS, Mario Party 3DS and Zelda plus I might be forgetting some, and on top of that I've now decided to get Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D since they mentioned it has new stages and a lower difficulty level. The difficulty level of DKCR on Wii is what made me stop playing it. I got stuck on one level and I just got really sick of trying to beat it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, going paper definitely saps magic pretty quickly. I guess that's your anti-cheating measure right there.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 17, 2013)

Shit yea!


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

Thug said:


> http://kotaku.com/a-direct-comparison-of-the-new-3ds-zelda-and-link-to-th-475112741


The world is the same but the maps are different, look at the different tree locations, pots, and how there are small boulders instead of _a large one_ blocking the cave entrance. The over world will definitely play differently.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The world is the same but the maps are different, look at the different tree locations, pots, and how there are small boulders instead of _a large one_ blocking the cave entrance. The over world will definitely play differently.


Which is certainly a good thing. Otherwise any vet of the original game would just breeze through this one >.>


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is not a remake or port but a sequel.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

I wonder where this will take place in the Zelda timeline...


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> I thought fans actually wanted a top down 3DS zelda, I myself wanted something fresh and this is exactly that


I'd have liked to see a Zelda game using the 3DS's power for a gorgeous 3D game. It's certainly capable of pulling it off, shame really. I hope that's their next project.

I don't mind this game at all, but I don't like being set in the same world as lttp. A new world to explore is very welcome.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I'm pretty sure is not a Remake/Port but a sequel


Considering how Iwata said that himself? No shit! 
I do like the theory on Kotaku about it being a prequel. The only evidence to support that at this time is this:





Look at the tree closest to the woodcutter's shack. It's a large stump in Lttp.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I wonder where this will take place in the Zelda timeline...


Well, if it's a prequel (after all, it isn't known if this is an official or a working title - I'd guess working until they say otherwise), it would be easy to stick in right before aLttP. If it's a sequel, I imagine it will have to sit right after aLttP as to not conflict with the Oracle games. With that said, I'm more curious about who the main enemy will be. It can't possibly be Ganon if it's a direct sequel.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I wonder where this will take place in the Zelda timeline...


I'm guessing either right before or after the first one...


edit: I imagine a prequel would be easier to pull off.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm guessing either right before or after the first one...


But we're it to be a sequel it could take place sometime after the oracle games with a new enemy. 
And we're it to be before, it could be behind another game in the series.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish they would include the overworld chunks from the other lesser known Satellaview Japan-only sequel to A Link to The Past. But I might as well ask for the missing Wind Waker dungeons, the lost third Oracle game or Ura Zelda.
Not that it hasn't happened before (BS content in Fire Emblem 12 DS) but still very unlikely...


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> But we're it to be a sequel it could take place sometime after the oracle games with a new enemy.
> And we're it to be before, it could be behind another game in the series.


Well, if it is a prequel, I didn't think they would put it behind any other game but the first Link to the Past.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have no great interest in a new zelda game (alttp probably being my least enjoyed of the ones I have played) but I do have to say there are many great hacks you might like if you on the lookout for a new entry in that particular universe
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...gory=&perpage=20&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like shit; I am sick of nintendo and their stupid fucking fixed camera angle games like marioland 3d and this crap ,wtf is this shit
Why can't they ever make a decent fucking 3d game that has a moveable camera like wind waker?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Well, if it is a prequel, I didn't think they would put it behind any other game but the first Link to the Past.


Depends how far back though. If I remember correctly, before alltp is ocarina of time, four swords, minish cap, and skyward sword right? Therefore you'd probably be right about the prequel being before alltp. However, a prequel would also kind of conflict with the timeline wouldn't it? Directly after ocarina of time is alttp right? Wouldn't make much sense to put this game before it...


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, if it's a prequel (after all, it isn't known if this is an official or a working title - I'd guess working until they say otherwise), it would be easy to stick in right before aLttP. If it's a sequel, I imagine it will have to sit right after aLttP as to not conflict with the Oracle games. With that said, I'm more curious about who the main enemy will be. It can't possibly be Ganon if it's a direct sequel.


The official Japanese title is in the thread title, it's the name Iwata referred it to in the direct. It is going to be called "LttP" 2 over there.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Looks like shit; I am sick of nintendo and their stupid fucking fixed camera angle games like marioland 3d and this crap ,wtf is this shit
> Why can't they ever make a decent fucking 3d game that has a moveable camera like wind waker?


Fans have been asking for a top down game for a Long time, and Nintendo listened to the fans. 
I suggest you complain to the fans about it instead~ 
I'll continue to enjoy what I asked for <3


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Fans have been asking for a top down game for a Long time, and Nintendo listened to the fans.
> I suggest you complain to the fans about it instead~
> I'll continue to enjoy what I asked for <3


Well they could have made it have different camera angle options, play top down or have the camera moveable at least.
I would have liked to see the original link to the past remade as a 3d classic.
Also I wouldn't mind if nintendo didn't take 6 years to come out with new zelda games, if they gave us a wind waker and this then that would be ok. However we have to wait for every major title franchise for what seems like forever. All for them then to appear like this, it is getting really annoying.

Besides PH and ST were top down.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Well they could have made it have different camera angle options, play top down or have the camera moveable at least.
> I would have liked to see the original link to the past remade as a 3d classic.
> Also I wouldn't mind if nintendo didn't take 6 years to come out with new zelda games, if they gave us a wind waker and this then that would be ok. However we have to wait for every major title franchise for what seems like forever. All for them then to appear like this, it is getting really annoying.
> 
> Besides PH and ST were top down.


I can understand where your coming from~
Do note, we have another Zelda game coming for the wii u soon as well. I'd like to hope that it will live up to EVERYONE'S expectations ^.^


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I can understand where your coming from~
> Do note, we have another Zelda game coming for the wii u soon as well. I'd like to hope that it will live up to EVERYONE'S expectations ^.^


Yeah I'm sure it will but I was really hoping to see something like windwaker on the 3ds in 3d, the control and camera on that game were as perfect as it gets so they should try to make a sequel based on that control engine for 3ds; that's what I was hoping for. The system has the power so why not use it instead of cranking out these type of games all the time?


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2013)

A Link 2 the Past


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Well they could have made it have different camera angle options, play top down or have the camera moveable at least.
> I would have liked to see the original link to the past remade as a 3d classic.
> Also I wouldn't mind if nintendo didn't take 6 years to come out with new zelda games, if they gave us a wind waker and this then that would be ok. However we have to wait for every major title franchise for what seems like forever. All for them then to appear like this, it is getting really annoying.
> 
> Besides PH and ST were top down.


We are getting Zelda WW for the Wii u and I doubt the next Zelda for the Wii u will be top down. It's only fair have this one top down like a lot of fans were asking for.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> We are getting Zelda WW for the Wii u and I doubt the next Zelda for the Wii u will be top down. It's only fair have this one top down like a lot of fans were asking for.


Yeah it looks good, but I am just disappointed that I have a system as powerful as the 3ds and Nintendo won't make use of it; I want to see a real 3d zelda game in 3d, we waited so long so they could at least come out with a top down and a WW control engine like title for 3ds. Now they will probably take years to make another zelda 3ds title, it is just a let down.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it will but I was really hoping to see something like windwaker on the 3ds in 3d, the control and camera on that game were as perfect as it gets so they should try to make a sequel based on that control engine for 3ds; that's what I was hoping for. The system has the power so why not use it instead of cranking out these type of games all the time?


All the time? Dude, we haven't seen a 2D Zelda like this in 9 years! The DS games were pretty dull by Zelda standards and did not play like the 2D games released in the past. People feared that the 2D games were forever going to be dead once we saw how OoT3D played on the system.

Why two 3D Zelda's and not one of each?


----------



## DaggerV (Apr 17, 2013)

It's not like they can shit out twenty games a month, as nice as that might be (assuming quality of course.)


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Nintendo has confirmed that the upcoming game is being developed by series producer Eiji Aonuma and his team at Nintendo (EAD)

I always thought stylus control was good, in the minority.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> It's not like they can shit out twenty games a month, as nice as that might be (assuming quality of course.)


They sure are shitting out gold this year though. 
Been an amazing year for 3DS


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> They sure are shitting out gold this year though.
> Been an amazing year for 3DS


And even more when they stabilize Wii u situation.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> And even more when they stabilize Wii u situation.


To quote Gahars, the Wii U came with the waiting game as a pack-in.

Seriously no Pikmin 3 until August?!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

My wii u just collects dust... It probably won't get played again until wind waker comes out.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> All the time? Dude, we haven't seen a 2D Zelda like this in 9 years! The DS games were pretty dull by Zelda standards and did not play like the 2D games released in the past. People feared that the 2D games were forever going to be dead once we saw how OoT3D played on the system.
> 
> Why two 3D Zelda's and not one of each?


We haven't seen a 2D Zelda in so long because honestly, there isn't that high of a demand. Outside of a few people on this forum, it's rare that I find people not wearing nostalgia glasses who prefer a 2D adventure over the grand 3D ones that Nintendo has been pushing out since the N64. Don't get me wrong, like I said, in all likelihood, I'm preordering this game; I'm just among those who wish that the first exclusive 3DS outing for Zelda took advantage of the hardware inside a bit more. After seeing what a third party developer was able to do at the beginning of the 3DS's lifespan in reviving OoT for a new generation, I'd imagine that Nintendo could really do something spectacular.

Then again, Nintendo tends to push out two exclusive Zelda titles a system, so there's still plenty of hope that we'll see that grand 3D adventure. In the mean time, I think the least we can do is appreciate the living shit out of what they're giving us.

Plus guys, look at it this way: Nintendo is pushing out an exclusive 3DS Zelda title. Maybe Majora's Mask will see a remake as well (in 2014, if it does happen) now that the promise of the next being original will be out of the way.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are pics from 2 more scenes not in any of the directs

Avoiding a block when a moving platform goes under


Spoiler











 
Dungeon Entrance


Spoiler


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Here are pics from 2 more scenes not in any of the directs
> 
> Avoiding a block when a moving platform goes under
> 
> ...


This game is made for 3D, has amazing depth. 

On the Eshop trailer, turn 3D off everything looks flat, tune it up and you see so much depth within each plane.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> My wii u just collects dust... It probably won't get played again til wind waker comes out


What games do you have?


Pong20302000 said:


> Here are pics from 2 more scenes not in any of the directs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I seen this one in this video. No, after re-watching it, I seen both.


EvilMakiPR said:


> eShop Trailer in HD 3D!


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like a shitty flash game.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> What games do you have?


BLOPS2, NSMBU, ZombiU, and Nintendo Land~ 
Don't get me wrong I've played em all. 
But uh... Yea I've played them all. Nothing else to play  not atm anyway. 
Besides, I don't really console game anymore anyway. I'm always on my 3DS. I'm about to hit 70 hours in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS. 
And I've already got like 500 hours in my 3ds so far this year. 
And there's still so many more games to come out =w=


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Looks like a shitty flash game.


Man, show me where you play what you consider to be good flash games so that I can share it around and bankrupt Nintendo with their obvious inferior quality work when compared to what the almighty Flash can create.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Man, show me where you play what you consider to be good flash games so that I can share it around and bankrupt Nintendo with their obvious inferior quality work when compared to what the almighty Flash can create.


Don't feed the trolls. 

Anyhow who else is disappointed that it takes place in the same world as LTTP? No one wants a new world? o_o


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> What games do you have?
> 
> Well, I seen this one in this video. No, after re-watching it, I seen both.


 
indeed they were not in the directs tho, 3ds trailer had those 2 extra scenes tho


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Man, show me where you play what you consider to be good flash games so that I can share it around and bankrupt Nintendo with their obvious inferior quality work when compared to what the almighty Flash can create.


 
No need to get butthurt, just calling it like it is.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Looks like a shitty flash game.


You don't say?
Well, here is my response to that.



ShadowSoldier said:


> TROLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

Doesn't really bother me, it'll still feel like a new world~


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 17, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Don't feed the trolls.
> 
> Anyhow who else is disappointed that it takes place in the same world as LTTP? No one wants a new world? o_o


To be fair, we don't know how they may have changed the world as a whole, or how long it's been since aLttP. We've played in Hyrule in nearly every Zelda game to date, and damn has the land changed a lot from installment to installment. Being a sequel, unfortunately, the land does have to be similar, but I'm sure there will be plenty of changes so that world exploration isn't stale for those who have played aLttP.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> BLOPS2, NSMBU, ZombiU, and Nintendo Land~


There's definitely more games then that, but I see that you are waiting for certain games.

Edit:


Pong20302000 said:


> indeed they were not in the directs tho, 3ds trailer had those 2 extra scenes tho


Sorry, I was under the assumption you were trying to show pics that have never been shown before, period.
-_- '


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 17, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> All the time? Dude, we haven't seen a 2D Zelda like this in 9 years! The DS games were pretty dull by Zelda standards and did not play like the 2D games released in the past. People feared that the 2D games were forever going to be dead once we saw how OoT3D played on the system.
> 
> Why two 3D Zelda's and not one of each?


That's what I said one of each for 3ds, not one for wiiu and one for 3ds though.
Like I said I don't mind the 2d game but Nintendo seems to put out too many of them and not enough 3d games, why can't they make both?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> They sure are shitting out gold this year though.
> Been an amazing year for 3DS



Tenses people tenses.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> Looks like a shitty flash game.









Might want to get your eyes checked.  It's obviously a 3D game, you can see the tops of the trees have different angles.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 18, 2013)

This is exactly what I wanted.. For DS.
Still great for 3DS though, I'm not really a fan of the 3D Zelda games. This is going on my Christmas list


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 18, 2013)

I... want... lol


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Might want to get your eyes checked. It's obviously a 3D game, you can see the tops of the trees have different angles.


 
For some reason it just reminds me of that FF5 iOS port. I'll just have to see the game on an actual 3ds screen to properly judge it. I don't mean to start a flame war or anything but I was just extremely disappointed by the game's visuals.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Might want to get your eyes checked. It's obviously a 3D game, you can see the tops of the trees have different angles.


 
You're wrong Rydian, because like, it's a Nintendo game, and like, you're wrong, cuz like, it's Nintendo! THEY NEED MORE MATURE TITLES AND FPS AND PEW PEWS!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

nachoscool said:


> For some reason it just reminds me of that FF5 iOS port. I'll just have to see the game on an actual 3ds screen to properly judge it. I don't mean to start a flame war or anything but I was just extremely disappointed by the game's visuals.


 
Even then iOS isn't flash...



heartgold said:


> Anyhow who else is disappointed that it takes place in the same world as LTTP? No one wants a new world? o_o


 
I'm not disappointed because I'm not a gigantic Zelda fan but LTTP was one of my favourite Zelda games _BUT_ I do wish they kept the same gameplay aspects as LTTP and made it in a new world, not a sequel, but I still have faith in Nintendo when it comes to the Zelda series.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 18, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Imagine if A Link to the Past was only half as difficult: that would have boiled down to maybe a five hour adventure if you took your time.


I can speedrun it at around an hour without cheats


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

Aww man, Top-Down? I guess I'm skipping this one.

Actually, he's saying eShop quite a bit, I wonder if the title is going to just be an eShop game instead of a true Zelda 3DS, if it's only 15 or so bucks I'll pick it up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 18, 2013)

LTTP sequel?





as for the new world well it's already taken place in the bullshit timeline


----------



## donaldgx (Apr 18, 2013)

Well then summer jobs here I go. Time to get a 3ds and save for the releases.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Aww man, Top-Down? I guess I'm skipping this one.
> 
> Actually, he's saying eShop quite a bit, I wonder if the title is going to just be an eShop game instead of a true Zelda 3DS, if it's only 15 or so bucks I'll pick it up.


What in the world gives you the impression it's just an eshop title? 
It is a complete and brand new Zelda title ._.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> What in the world gives you the impression it's just an eshop title?
> It is a complete and brand new Zelda title ._.



It looks like an eShop title and he says eShop like 50 times.


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 18, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Man, show me where you play what you consider to be good flash games so that I can share it around and bankrupt Nintendo with their obvious inferior quality work when compared to what the almighty Flash can create.


 

To be fair, the newest beta of Super Smash Flash 2 is one of the highest quality fangames out there but it's not Nintendo quality of course.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> It looks like an eShop title and he says eShop like 50 times.


I heard once... Just to say it'd be available retail and on the Eshop. 
As for it looking like an Eshop title, I'll just chalk that up with the other complaints of the day :/ 
It's a retail title and a complete sequel, not a small Eshop title.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I heard once... Just to say it'd be available retail and on the Eshop.
> As for it looking like an Eshop title, I'll just chalk that up with the other complaints of the day :/
> It's a retail title and a complete sequel, not a small Eshop title.



How am I complaining? I heard him say it at least 4 times, and do you have a source behind the fact its retail?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> How am I complaining? I heard him say it at least 4 times, and do you have a source behind the fact its retail?


Wait, what region direct are you watching? 
And watch the NA 3DS direct, he explains it as a full retail sequel. It's the exclusive 3ds title that's been in development for awhile -.-
And I only say complaint because we've had a few people upset about the top down perspective today.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> What in the world gives you the impression it's just an eshop title?
> It is a complete and brand new Zelda title ._.


Yeah,this person is in denial. 

I mean really, so a se/prequel to a most wanted title is only going getting a cheap e-shop release? Yeah, no.

Not only that, it looks like an eShop title? From a ~2 mins clip?
What eShop game is that person even comparing it to, to even think that?


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Wait, what region direct are you watching?
> And watch the NA 3DS direct, he explains it as a full retail sequel. It's the exclusive 3ds title that's been in development for awhile -.-
> And I only say complaint because we've had a few people upset about the top down perspective today.



Oh yeah, you're right. He does only say once. Sorry about that. 

I'm not really complaining about the Top-Down since its only showing Nintendo listens to their fans, I'm just disappointed it's going to be a full release, seeing how it's rare any Nintendo console gets more then two zeldas (I think only the GBC got 3, and that's only if you really count Seasons and Ages as separate releases). It feels like they are kinda wasting it to give people a nostalgia trip. But hey, don't let me ruin your hype  



KingVamp said:


> Yeah,this person is in denial.
> 
> I mean really, so a se/prequel to a most wanted title is only going getting a cheap e-shop release? Yeah, no.
> 
> ...



Misunderstanding = Denial. 

That's our Vamp


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. He does only say once. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm not really complaining about the Top-Down since its only showing Nintendo listens to their fans, I'm just disappointed it's going to be a full release, seeing how it's rare any Nintendo console gets more then two zeldas (I think only the GBC got 3, and that's only if you really count Seasons and Ages as separate releases). It feels like they are kinda wasting it to give people a nostalgia trip. But hey, don't let me ruin your hype


No worries, sorry if I was jumping on ya, today's been a day for a lot of hate


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Misunderstanding = Denial.
> 
> That's our Vamp


Because that what it sounds like. Beside, it was a quick exaggerated statement.

"That's our Vamp" 
What are you talking about, with such a statement? I rarely see you on here. 


Anyway, be honest, if it wasn't top down, it being an e-shop only title wouldn't even crossed your mind.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Because that what it sounds like. Beside, it was a quick exaggerated statement.
> 
> "That's our Vamp"
> What are you talking about, with such a statement? I rarely see you on here.
> ...



It's BECAUSE its Top-Down I was hoping it was an eShop title. 

And trust me, I've been quite active since I've joined.


----------



## DroRox (Apr 18, 2013)

Are we forgetting Oracle of Ages/Seasons, guys? <3 Fuck, I needed these news.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> It's BECAUSE its Top-Down I was hoping it was an eShop title.


That's pretty much what I just said...
Doesn't really matter tho, to the point to carry this conversation any longer.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> BLOPS2, NSMBU, ZombiU, and Nintendo Land~
> Don't get me wrong I've played em all.
> But uh... Yea I've played them all. Nothing else to play  not atm anyway.
> Besides, I don't really console game anymore anyway. I'm always on my 3DS. I'm about to hit 70 hours in Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS.
> ...


 
EXACTLY the same here. 3DS for me all time. 
So awesome games that were announced today
And for Wii U.....Pikmin 3 delayed


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. He does only say once. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm not really complaining about the Top-Down since its only showing Nintendo listens to their fans, I'm just disappointed it's going to be a full release, seeing how it's rare any Nintendo console gets more then two zeldas (I think only the GBC got 3, and that's only if you really count Seasons and Ages as separate releases). It feels like they are kinda wasting it to give people a nostalgia trip. But hey, don't let me ruin your hype


It's rare that Nintendo console gets more than two _original Zelda titles_. Look at the Gamecube: you can play so many Zelda games on that via various promo discs and such, yet it still got Wind Waker and Twilight Princess. The Wii had eshop Zelda titles, but still got Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword. Check out the GBA: you had The Minish Cap, as well as A Link to the Past + Four Swords, plus connectivity to Four Swords Adventure and Wind Waker on the Gamecube. I'm pretty sure they did an NES classic of the first Legend of Zelda game on the GBA as well. Nintendo is very capable of doing multiple releases on the same system. You'll just never see more than two original titles. As of now, the Ocarina of Time remake was done by a third party, and it was still Ocarina of Time. Essentially, it isn't going to count towards the potentially two original Zelda titles for the 3DS. The same goes for Majora's Mask if they ever decide to remake that one.

So no worries. They aren't burning the bridge to greatness by putting this out there. We still have a chance to see a truly top of the line Zelda title on the 3DS in the future.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok first things first.... *awesome*

Secondly... time to start saving to get myself a new 3DS XL.

Thirdly... a thought... being built in the same world as LTTP gives them a great head start at remaking LTTP either as downloadable content, or separate game, should sales of this go well.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 18, 2013)

Wish this was a console title, But still can't wait


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 18, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Wish this was a console title, But still can't wait



You mean for that thing that is dying and nobody is buying with no games for early adopters that are crying?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 18, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> You mean for that thing that is dying and nobody is buying with no games for early adopters that are crying?


What Sorry, No I mean I'm not big on handhelds.haha
But it won't stop me from enjoying the game.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's rare that Nintendo console gets more than two _original Zelda titles_. Look at the Gamecube: you can play so many Zelda games on that via various promo discs and such, yet it still got Wind Waker and Twilight Princess. The Wii had eshop Zelda titles, but still got Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword. Check out the GBA: you had The Minish Cap, as well as A Link to the Past + Four Swords, plus connectivity to Four Swords Adventure and Wind Waker on the Gamecube. I'm pretty sure they did an NES classic of the first Legend of Zelda game on the GBA as well. Nintendo is very capable of doing multiple releases on the same system. You'll just never see more than two original titles. As of now, the Ocarina of Time remake was done by a third party, and it was still Ocarina of Time. Essentially, it isn't going to count towards the potentially two original Zelda titles for the 3DS. The same goes for Majora's Mask if they ever decide to remake that one.
> 
> So no worries. They aren't burning the bridge to greatness by putting this out there. We still have a chance to see a truly top of the line Zelda title on the 3DS in the future.



I would rather have two then one 



Thomas83Lin said:


> What Sorry, No I mean I'm not big on handhelds.haha
> But it won't stop me from enjoying the game.



I think he was trying to make a Nintendoom joke.


----------



## macmanhigh (Apr 18, 2013)

And the 3DS keeps trucking along....with this AND a new Yoshi Island Nintendo has claim to my soul for all Eternity


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 18, 2013)

November 8th its hitting the UK shops


----------



## heartgold (Apr 18, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> November 8th its hitting the UK shops


Source?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 18, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Source?


 
GAME's latest game release sheet arrived with today's stock

sure it will be dated online shortly


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yessss! Cannot wait for this game!!! I loved alttp so much as a kid  this will be something I can cherish in the future as well.


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 18, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> GAME's latest game release sheet arrived with today's stock
> 
> sure it will be dated online shortly


Here is me hoping for a e-shop release so I can play it day one.


----------



## SirAileron (Apr 18, 2013)

November 8, huh? Sounds about right. November is basically Zelda Release Month.


----------



## EzekielRage (Apr 18, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I can speedrun it at around an hour without cheats


really? I mean, I am fast (I 100%ed metroid prime 1 on wii without cheats or glitches - that means just regular play - in 4 and a half hours) but I am not THAT fast.
I'd have to try but I suppose I would at least need 5-8 hours?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Fastest recorded speed run without cheats of ALTTP is about an hour and a half so It's doable  
Hopefully this game can't be completed nearly as fast. 
I'm also hoping they out a lot of Easter eggs and hidden stuff in this like they did with the original ALTTP.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 18, 2013)

Link definitely looks what a portable Link should look like. People, mostly those who grew up with the N64 Zelda's, are complaining about the cartoony looks and other minor things like body proportions as their main reason not to get this saying that it doesn't look like Zelda at all.

What people fail to see here is that *every* 2D Zelda Link design have been cartoony, Link is supposed to have a big head in order for us to see his face, just like any good looking top down view game ever, DQ, Pokémon... I mean just look at the original Link to the Past sprite, Link's head takes up half of his body! His model in LttP2 is made to take up the space of one tile because that's how it's always been, he's short and chubby in game for gameplay and visibility reasons. Link has the yellow band around his hat and everything in this, how can people say that this isn't Link?


Spoiler















 
BTW in an interview with Bill Trinen he said that the overworld will play differently, mechanics like the wall ability will be used in the overworld too. He mentions how the overworld paths and obstacles will make you think in different ways. So no more worries to those who thought that the overworld was going to be played out exactly like in the first game. It's going to be a different experience.

Hope they call it LttP2 in NA/EU to avoid confusion, it already has 2 in the title in Japan.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Hope they call it LttP2 in NA/EU to avoid confusion, it already has 2 in the title in Japan.



I'd assume they'll call it something different here like they did with Luigis mansion: Dark Moon. 
This way people won't thing they're missing out on a game series and won't feel like they need to play the previous game in order to play this one.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past: The Prequel: The First Story


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past: The Prequel: The First Story


Half the boxart would be the title... Even if it was abbreviated it'd be
TLOZ:ALTTP:TP:TFS


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

It's how Zelda games tend to run as it is.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past: The Prequel: The First Story


Zelda: A Link to the Past Dimensions
has a good ring
due to the fact link can change from 2D to 3D
and would explain why it's the same island but a different dungeon dimensional plane

how good would it be if they added the original game into the ROM also
complete the game and get access to a VC one built in


----------



## luigiman1928 (Apr 18, 2013)

Despite all this argument in the comments, I'm viably jizzing right now.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> how good would it be if they added the original game into the ROM also
> complete the game and get access to a VC one built in


I was hoping for that as well, or perhaps they offer a VC download of it as a pre-order bonus, like Kid Icarus Uprising did with its 3D classic. 
Adding it to the VC could bring the incentive to add other SNES games as well


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 18, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'd assume they'll call it something different here like they did with Luigis mansion: Dark Moon.
> This way people won't thing they're missing out on a game series and won't feel like they need to play the previous game in order to play this one.


That could end up being a minor problem, if it doesn't have 2 in the title some people will think it's a remake, but as you said, if it has a 2 in the title they'll think you need to play the first game in order to enjoy this.

Now, my only concern I have with this title is, will there be completely new music?
The production value of the music in the trailer is great and all, but I don't want there only to be remixes. The soundtrack to LttP is fantastic and but I want new freshly composed tracks. To be honest LttP lacked when it comes to the numbers of tracks in the game. Dungeons could have used more varied music and places like the desert area could have used different music too for example.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see what the new multiplayer features will be like... please be worldwide...


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm really hoping for new music as well. I'd like to think they will bring new music to the table. 
After all, Kondo just composed a lot of new music for the Zelda Symphony, I'd like to hear a much more orchestral soundtrack in this Zelda just like the symphony~


----------



## Janthran (Apr 18, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> really? I mean, I am fast (I 100%ed metroid prime 1 on wii without cheats or glitches - that means just regular play - in 4 and a half hours) but I am not THAT fast.
> I'd have to try but I suppose I would at least need 5-8 hours?


I've never timed myself, but once you get the hookshot you can skip to the last level and skip everything. I guess I should see how long I take eventually.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 18, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I can speedrun it at around an hour without cheats


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Can't wait to see what the new multiplayer features will be like... please be worldwide...


Ah! This reminds me of a thought I had that kind of worried me. 
Ninty has been on a big DLC kick lately, I fear that they may try to integrate DLC into this new Zelda. 
Don't get me wrong, DLC has been pretty cool lately, but I REALLY don't want to pay for extra dungeons in my Zelda game :/ Not unless it's going to be very expansive or worthwhile. 
I don't wanna pay to unlock master quest or something :/


----------



## EzekielRage (Apr 18, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I've never timed myself, but once you get the hookshot you can skip to the last level and skip everything. I guess I should see how long I take eventually.


well that's not regular play then, that's glitching^^


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/13-minutes-of-zelda-3ds-gameplay-high-quality-and-direct-sound
Gameplay at last! Looks pretty good.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2013)

There is no definitive proof at all that this is a prequel or a sequel. Stop believing stuff you read at neogaf.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

Sword effects are overdone for simple swings, and it does seem like the music and effects are remixes of the original... but I still like what I see.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel the hammer is a bit over powered from looking at this video... Granted its limited by the green gauge but still. 
Also, looking back, are there actual arrows for the bow, or was it just depleting the green gauge as well? I'll be a little irked if there's unlimited arrows and its all just drawn to the gauge. 

Another thing, I feel the dungeon was very easy to complete, I'm hoping that's not the actual time it will take for almost all dungeons. In fact, I'm really hoping that this is just a demonstration level and not going to be a part of the actual gameplay. The dungeon is just so... Bland. 
If they do incorporate death mountain/fire temple and things like that, I'm very excited and worried to see how they pull them off graphically. 

Lastly, you can really see how much 3D is going to help with this game. Watching him at without 3D, you can see how everything looks like its all on one layer. I can bet when 3D is on, it'll be much easier to see when something is higher/on another level. Because judging it without 3D, I was having difficulty telling weather a platform was raised or not. 

All in all I'm pleased, but really curious and excited to see more~


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I feel the hammer is a bit over powered from looking at this video... Granted its limited by the green gauge but still.
> Also, looking back, are there actual arrows for the bow, or was it just depleting the green gauge as well? I'll be a little irked if there's unlimited arrows and its all just drawn to the gauge.
> 
> Another thing, I feel the dungeon was very easy to complete, I'm hoping that's not the actual time it will take for almost all dungeons. In fact, I'm really hoping that this is just a demonstration level and not going to be a part of the actual gameplay. The dungeon is just so... Bland.
> ...


link´s HP´s hearts is 5, which means that this is the 2nd or 3rd dungeon.
these, normally, are the easiest temples/dungeons.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> link´s HP´s hearts is 5, which means that this is the 2nd or 3rd dungeon.
> these, normally, are the easiest temples/dungeons.


Oh I understand that, just pointing out some things I was concerned with is all


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2013)

After how good OoT3D was this seems a little disappointing.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Also, looking back, are there actual arrows for the bow, or was it just depleting the green gauge as well? I'll be a little irked if there's unlimited arrows and its all just drawn to the gauge.


 


 I for one would be happy to see infinite arrows and bombs. It saves all those silly situations where you have to go around smashing bottles just to find an arrow so you can stick it in a statue's eye.

Anyway, it's not unlimited if it's linked to the magic gauge, is it?

Also... there is still like 6 months before the game is released. Perhaps they'll implement a count later on in the development cycle.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2013)

It's all just mindless speculation ATM, I'm just going by what I saw in the video, don't take it TOO literally


----------



## Rydian (Apr 19, 2013)

Having the magic meter recharge at all is a modern touch.  Anybody else remember having to learn tricks for getting magic potions, like freezing an enemy and then smashing it with the hammer?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 19, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> well that's not regular play then, that's glitching^^


It's not a glitch if I don't do something like the mirror glitch. And even that wouldn't count as a TAS.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 19, 2013)

It really sucks that the whole game is obviously rendered; when you see him turn to cartoon drawing link the camera view changes but you are stuck with fixed camera top down view. Top down view should just be an option and the game should have full 3d and camera views as an option too. I mean they go through the trouble of rendering everything and then you can only play with top down views, that really sucks.

Seeing the game change to a different view when he is cartoon link is such a fucking tease, it's like yeah this could have been a great game, but fuck you we are going to force you play it top down.

Nintendo are such a bunch of fucking cock teasers they need someone to bitch slap the mutha fuckin taste out their mouths.



chavosaur said:


> I'm really hoping for new music as well. I'd like to think they will bring new music to the table.
> After all, Kondo just composed a lot of new music for the Zelda Symphony, I'd like to hear a much more orchestral soundtrack in this Zelda just like the symphony~


maybe it will be dubstep this time  



and then at certain random points in the game link can just start dancing like this


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> maybe it will be dubstep this time


wub wub wub


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> It really sucks that the whole game is obviously rendered; when you see him turn to cartoon drawing link the camera view changes but you are stuck with fixed camera top down view. Top down view should just be an option and the game should have full 3d and camera views as an option too. I mean they go through the trouble of rendering everything and then you can only play with top down views, that really sucks.
> 
> Seeing the game change to a different view when he is cartoon link is such a fucking tease, it's like yeah this could have been a great game, but fuck you we are going to force you play it top down.
> 
> Nintendo are such a bunch of fucking cock teasers they need someone to bitch slap the mutha fuckin taste out their mouths.


Because game isn't built around the top down view and it still can't be a great game even with this view?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 19, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Because game isn't built around the top down view and it still can't be a great game even with this view?


It would be a lot better if I could move the camera and look around, and since they already obviously went through the trouble of rendering everything it would probably not have been much more work to just make it have different view options, why limit it?


----------



## bradzx (Apr 19, 2013)

My reaction video.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> It would be a lot better if I could move the camera and look around, and since they already obviously went through the trouble of rendering everything it would probably not have been much more work to just make it have different view options, why limit it?


Idk man. I just think that that some puzzles will be built around the top down view. Moving the camera might mess with them or at least make them too easy.

Besides, I really didn't see the big deal of it being fixed top down, especially when it is coming from a top down game.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2013)

I am just shoveling out likes in this topic ._.
But uh, yeah I agree, camera movement would kill the gameplay. Though I can't say I wouldn't mind a zoom out option...


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> It would be a lot better if I could move the camera and look around, and since they already obviously went through the trouble of rendering everything it would probably not have been much more work to just make it have different view options, why limit it?


 

I know you're dying for a 3D Zelda game and I don't know if you're kicking dust or legitimately interested but different viewpoints in a 2D Zelda game would be as terrible and impractical as that one HG/SS cheat that shifted the camera all the way forward.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Apr 19, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> It really sucks that the whole game is obviously rendered; when you see him turn to cartoon drawing link the camera view changes but you are stuck with fixed camera top down view. Top down view should just be an option and the game should have full 3d and camera views as an option too. I mean they go through the trouble of rendering everything and then you can only play with top down views, that really sucks.
> 
> Seeing the game change to a different view when he is cartoon link is such a fucking tease, it's like yeah this could have been a great game, but fuck you we are going to force you play it top down.
> 
> Nintendo are such a bunch of fucking cock teasers they need someone to bitch slap the mutha fuckin taste out their mouths.


I've been playing Wind Waker lately and the free camera movement thing sometimes just suck. In the beggining of the game I was with the camera set at a certain angle and when I talked to a NPC the camera zoomed in and got stuck behind a pig so I could not see anything during the conversation. Also in the part where I had to run to catch some boys in a hide and seek game it was pretty easy to lose them because they frequently changed the direction they were running and I had to change the camera angle all the time.


----------



## SirAileron (Apr 19, 2013)

Noob's probably having a bad day, or is just a grumposaurus.

It looks fantastic, though Skyward Sword spoiled me with Hero Mode, so I'm really hoping there's a second quest/hard mode sort of deal.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Ah! This reminds me of a thought I had that kind of worried me.
> Ninty has been on a big DLC kick lately, I fear that they may try to integrate DLC into this new Zelda.
> Don't get me wrong, DLC has been pretty cool lately, but I REALLY don't want to pay for extra dungeons in my Zelda game :/ Not unless it's going to be very expansive or worthwhile.
> I don't wanna pay to unlock master quest or something :/


Im fine with DLC if it is released later on and actually expands the game, knowing Nintendo it will be in small packs so they will be more affordable that way too.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 19, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Im fine with DLC if it is released later on and actually expands the game, knowing Nintendo it will be in small packs so they will be more affordable that way too.


Even more so if there's some kind of multiplayer mode like Spirit Tracks, with the ability to download new maps or something.


----------



## mrtofu (Apr 19, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 19, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> It's all just mindless speculation ATM, I'm just going by what I saw in the video, don't take it TOO literally


 Nintendo has a record of making game event demos that differ from the final game. Take how Mario's life meter was changed from 6 to 3 in Galaxy, how the music was replaced in Galaxy 2 or how different MK7 and Skyward Sword were before they released.

Most of their games have seen development changes after the initial reveal, this game still has plenty of time left since it's scheduled for November.
Keep in mind that we can never judge game difficulty based on these types of demos since they are specifically made for reporters to be completed in the limited amount of time given, take the Pikmin 3 demo or again, the Skyward Sword demo for example.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Having the magic meter recharge at all is a modern touch. Anybody else remember having to learn tricks for getting magic potions, like freezing an enemy and then smashing it with the hammer?


 
Ah I didn't realize the magic meter recharged automatically. So yea I guess that would make it pretty much infinite arrows.

Never knew the trick about freezing an enemy and smashing with a hammer to get a magic potion. Wish I had done, would have made LTTP a lot easier!  Did it work all the time, or did it just make it more likely that you'd get a potion as opposed to something else or nothing?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2013)

If you froze and then smashed them, I'd say you had like a 75% chance of getting one of the potions (small or large).  So I always saved the last bit of the magic meter for an ice wand blast.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 20, 2013)

Pleng said:


> Ah I didn't realize the magic meter recharged automatically. So yea I guess that would make it pretty much infinite arrows.
> 
> Never knew the trick about freezing an enemy and smashing with a hammer to get a magic potion.


 
lol that old trick try it with 1 of them cucumber things


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> link´s HP´s hearts is 5, which means that this is the 2nd or 3rd dungeon.
> these, normally, are the easiest temples/dungeons.


 
going by the items count this should the the 2nd dungeon

going by the hearts count this should be the 3rd dungeon

going by the sword power he is already using the master sword (when health is full it shoots)

also of note link had this dungeon's item and map at the beginning, meaning that this could be a small part of the dungeon, while the other part is to get the hammer


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 20, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> going by the hearts count this should be the 3rd dungeon


you know that you can get 4/5 pieces of heart before the 3rd dungeon, right?


----------



## Pleng (Apr 20, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/13-minutes-of-zelda-3ds-gameplay-high-quality-and-direct-sound
> 
> Gameplay at last! Looks pretty good.


 
At the bottom of the bottom screen there's a touch-button (presumably) with a picture of a money bag and the word "Collect". Any ideas what that's all about? Unless it's just a placeholder graphic?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you know that you can get *4/5* pieces of heart before the 3rd dungeon, right?


You know in Zelda, it take 4 pieces to make a heart right? Unless we're talking about Twilight Princess of course.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 20, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> You know in Zelda, it take 4 pieces to make a heart right? Unless we're talking about Twilight Princess of course.


Yes, I'm talking about TP.
but that's just an example.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Yes, I'm talking about TP.
> but that's just an example.


Did I miss the part where we started talking about TP? I was under the assumption we were discussing LttP.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 20, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Did I miss the part where we started talking about TP? I was under the assumption we were discussing LttP.



I'm saying that you can get 4/5 pieces in whatever game, it doesn't need to be TP but you can get 5 fucking pieces before the 2nd dungeon in some games


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I'm saying that you can get 4/5 pieces in whatever game, it doesn't need to be TP but you can get 5 fucking pieces before the 2nd dungeon in some games


OK then, back to the normal conversation now.


Can't wait! Always loved the top down's more than the 3D games.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 20, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Can't wait! Always loved the top down's more than the 3D games.


3d looks too good
and top down looks basic, i like basic things.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 3d looks too good
> and top down looks basic, i like basic things.


That and I always have this bad habit of getting killed from behind because I can't see everything around me.


----------



## ForteGospel (Apr 20, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I'm saying that you can get 4/5 pieces in whatever game, it doesn't need to be TP but you can get 5 fucking pieces before the 2nd dungeon in some games


judging by this guy gameplay... I don't think he is smart enough for that 

also another thing, link can hold more than 200 rupees, meaning he got the goron's pouch or there is not pouch at all

it seems they are doing the game easier too, that same boss on the snes would get reset if you fell from the platform...

imo this is just a demonstration of the gameplay that won't be in the game OR this link is the one from ALttP and we start with his items and after going to the first 3 dungeons(tutorial) he will lose most of them


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2013)

IIRC Ocarina Of Time was the first main-series game to introduce the concept of having to upgrade your wallet.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 21, 2013)

The tree stump...

Maybe Alttp2 is a prequel? Or far enough ahead to have regrown that tree? lolno


----------



## Pleng (Apr 22, 2013)

What I would *really* like to see would be the ability to doodle over the map, which presumably you'll be able to have on the bottom screen at all times (well flipping it between than and inventory anyway). I'm a pretty forgetful person so after I've revisited a place a couple of times and it's clear that that particular place is of NO use whatsoever in this particular part of the game, I can draw a big fat cross over it. And like, circles around the fairy caves so I know a)where the nearest one is when I need one and b) not to bother revisiting a fairy cave when I'm hearts-up already


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2013)

DroRox said:


> Are we forgetting Oracle of Ages/Seasons, guys? <3 Fuck, I needed these news.


 
I was actually just waiting for the release date announcement during the Nintendo Direct, but when I actually heard the release date I died a little.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jun 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> The tree stump...
> 
> Maybe Alttp2 is a prequel? Or far enough ahead to have regrown that tree? lolno


 

Maybe it is the same game but with some update? I always wanted Majora's mask more than ALTTP remake but those 2 game are very good so any one released would be a good advantage for the 3ds in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy crap, how am I just learning about this? Well shoot, now I have to convince the wife that I need a 3DS...


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 8, 2013)

Speaking of this thread that reminds me, there were some new little tidbits that were revealed a couple days ago
http://www.zeldauniverse.net/zelda-...e-to-work-outside-of-zelda-before-retirement/
This actually confirms that this does occur AFTER ALTTP, so all our prequel guessing can be thrown out. This truly is a sequel.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jun 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Speaking of this thread that reminds me, there were some new little tidbits that were revealed a couple days ago
> http://www.zeldauniverse.net/zelda-...e-to-work-outside-of-zelda-before-retirement/
> This actually confirms that this does occur AFTER ALTTP, so all our prequel guessing can be thrown out. This truly is a sequel.


 

Kinda Bummed to hear he is thinking retirement....In 10 yrs  Can't wait for this Week already almost feel like I hit a Time Warp due to all the Nostalgia.....E3 will belong to Nintendo!!!!


----------



## SnAQ (Jun 8, 2013)

jdennis27 said:


> Holy crap, how am I just learning about this? Well shoot, now I have to convince the wife that I need a 3DS...



I feel you brother, I just spent 160 Euro to repair my Galaxy S3 and 250 Euro on a new plastic kit and stickers for my dirtbike... 
Mine fiance isn't exactly happy at the moment...


----------

